

A Palatable Javascript Pattern - joelgwebber
http://blog.j15r.com/blog/2013/08/24/A_Palatable_Javascript_Pattern

======
aa0
This pattern is egregious and shows a lack of knowledge of the architecture
and language.

All these private methods are going to be duplicated for every object created.
The whole point of the 'this' magic in javascript is to allow the same
function, ie. the same memory usage, to be used with 1000s of objects with no
hit. Here, you're going to get unique functions, extra memory, for just having
the 'this' operator substituted by a variable named _elem. This code is
fundamentally flawed and I severely suggest to never use closures for shared
object methods when instead a shared method that is bound using '.bind' will
ensure much better performance and memory usage.

